# وضعية الخلايا الشمسية وتركيبها



## م.محمد الكردي (15 مايو 2006)

خاص بالأخ أو ألأخت raymaeng ولك باحث عن الفائدة

لكن باللغة الانجليزية :4: (و الله لو عندي وقت كان ترجمتوا لكن المسألة بدها وقت :80: )

صورة 1







صورة 2






أيضا لفائدة أكبر وأوسع حملت لكم كاتالوج كامل لتركيب الخلايا المشسية وأسعارها على 

ال briefcase على ****** لأن الملف كبير نوعا ما ولايمكن تحميله كمرفق مع هذه المشاركة

الرابط

http://briefcase.yahoo.com

ID : solarcatalog

Pass: 123456

دعواتكم وانشاء الله تستفيدوا منه


----------



## أبوموسى (26 مايو 2006)

الأخ الكريم
mzsk76
جزاك الله خيرعلى ما قدمت . . لــــكـــن . . يأخي إنقليزي . . الله يسامحك
إحنا مش فالحانين في العربي . .
بعدين الرابط غير مباشر يحتاج له تسجيل . .
عموماً ما قصرت يابشمهندس . عافاك الله .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

أمر يا أخي أبو موسى أترجمها قريبا انشاء الله


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (8 يونيو 2006)

موضوع مهم جدا ..
انا ايضا مهتمة بالخلايا الشمسية وانوي عمل بحث مهم عنها


----------



## أبو غيث (8 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووور الأخ mzsk76 على الكتالوك


----------



## السنوسي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الألكتروني (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وانا مهتم بهذا النوع من الطاقة (نظراً لوجود الكثير من الشمس لدينا)

وهل يمكن دمج اكثر من نظام لتوليد الطاقة الكهربية في وحدة واحدة ؟
مثلا:هل استطيع ان استفيد من طاقة الرياح في الليل(لعدم وجود الشمس)


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم أخي الكريم بكل تأكيد

يمكن الدمج بين كل الأشكال باستخدام جهاز خاص حسب المراد دمجه

مثلا إذا كان بين الرياح والشمس فهذا يعني أحدهم متردد والآخر ثابت إذا لا بد من التوحيد بينهم

وهكذا

إذا أتيحت لي فرصة ووقت الأيام المقبلة سأزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## الألكتروني (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك

وأنا انتظر بفارغ الصبر


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.

الحمد لله والشكر لله


----------



## سنان محمود (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات ننتظر المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## emadone (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير ا :77:


----------



## مهندسة الافق (28 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه...شكرا على المعلومة...


----------



## الدرة المكنونة (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هل من الممكن توضيح الية تنزيل الكتاب؟؟"
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

تم تحميل الملف مرة أخرى


----------



## rafek (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اسرار الطاقة الشمسية على الرابط
http://rafek.yoo7.com/index.htm


----------



## magdy_63 (8 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعه انا بصفتى متخصص عايز اقولكم على طريقه سهله اوووووووووى لتحديد زاويه الاتجاه والميل للخلايا الشمسيه الطريقه دى باستخدمها فى الشركه عندى 
زاويه الميل . كل مدينه فى العالم لها زاويه ميل بتختلف عن المدينه الاخري واحنا فى شركه كانسلر الالمانيه للطاقه الشمسيه بانستخدم طريقه سهله اوووووووووووى
شوف المدينه اللى هيتركب فيها نظام الخلايا الشمسيه على اى خط عرض ده سهل هتلاقيه فى اى خريطه 
شوف خط العرض للمدينه اللى هتركب فيها وزود 5 سهله اووووووووووى 
اما بالنسبه للاتجاه فى البلاد العربيه كلها افضل اتجاه هو اتجاه الجنوب بكل بساطه 
دى الطرق اللى بنتسخدمها فى شركتنا وفى المانيا كلها 
للتواصل معنا ********************

* قوانين الملتقى*


> *3- **تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف أو موقع خاص...الخ ،**وللمشرفين أحقية حذف أي مشاركة تخالف ذلك مباشرة و للمشرفين الحق في إيقاف العضو المخالف **.*


 

شكرا لكم


----------



## robbadr (26 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## robbadr (27 أكتوبر 2014)

لقد اعجبني كثيرا هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## robbadr (27 أكتوبر 2014)

ندعوا الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## jwan mohammed (31 أكتوبر 2014)

مساء الخير عندي مشروع على السخان الشمسي evacuated tube solar collector اذا ممكن وين يبيعون السخان او معلومات علية كتاب وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENG DE (11 نوفمبر 2014)

jwan mohammed قال:


> مساء الخير عندي مشروع على السخان الشمسي evacuated tube solar collector اذا ممكن وين يبيعون السخان او معلومات علية كتاب وشكرا جزيلا


كيف ممكن اساعدك


----------



## ENG DE (18 نوفمبر 2014)

jwan mohammed قال:


> مساء الخير عندي مشروع على السخان الشمسي evacuated tube solar collector اذا ممكن وين يبيعون السخان او معلومات علية كتاب وشكرا جزيلا


نحن وكلاء لشركة كبرى لهذة الموديلات من السخان الشمسى ذات الانابيب المفرغة كيف يمكننى مساعدتك


----------



## abedallah247 (1 يناير 2015)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Mohammed Shannaq (20 يناير 2015)

الاخ الكريم

الرابط لا يعمل حيث عند تسجيل الدخول يطلب تاكيد هوية. هل تستطيع توفير رابط مباشر لتحميل الملف واكون شاكر ومقدر لك؟


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

